# Scan-Speak Group Buy



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

I posted this in the poll thread but I figured I would post it here as well.


OK. I need you guys to E-mail me with your info. Name, address, phone number, what, and how many so I can get a head count on how many people want a certain driver. DO NOT PM me. My pm box will be full before you know it heh 

So, here are the prices we are looking at.
Prices are per unit

--->****We need at least 20 of the same drivers purchased before the discount can take affect.**** <--


Woofers:

7" Revelator 4 or 8 ohm - $154.60

5.5" Revelator 4 or 8 ohm - $152.95

4.5" Revelator midrange 4 ohm - $148.26


Tweeters:

Small format D2904/6000-00 w/grill - $129.13

Same as above except D2904/6000-01 without grill - $122.98


****PAYPAL**** [email protected]

***MONEY ORDERS*** If you are sending a money order please email and let me know!!!

Mailing address:

Dylan Beard
P.O. Box 2898
Ashburn, GA 31714

***Please try and get your payments in by Friday***

**Drivers that made the minimum order of 20 are as follows**

Scan-Speak D2904/6000-00

Scan-Speak 4.5" Revelator







E-mail me at [email protected]

Please do not email me throught the boards email as it goes to my personal email account and I would like to keep all emails in one place.

****UPDATE ON SHIPPING COSTS**** ****After recieving an estimated quote on shipping the previous amount was too low so I had to raise it a little bit. I apologize for this.****

Shipping is $18 per order for woofers or a combination of tweeters/woofers.
If you are just buying tweeters add $13 for shipping.

That should cover all shipping costs to me then to you.



***DEADLINE*** is November 6th
After Nov. 6th you will pay the amount of your order. When all payments are accounted for I will then place the order.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Just an update to let you guys know how many we have so far. **UPDATED** 11/6/06

Scan 6000 - 22 drivers

Scan 7" 4ohm - 16 drivers

Scan 4.5" - 20 drivers


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Looks good! How bout warranty coverage??


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

standard 1 year


----------



## 20Hurtz (Jul 13, 2006)

Would you be willing to ship to Australia?


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

20Hurtz said:


> Would you be willing to ship to Australia?


I'll look into it, but shipping will be higher for you.


----------



## 20Hurtz (Jul 13, 2006)

yep thats fine, cheers for that


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

Poop, now I need to spend more money. Damm you. How about the D3004/6600? I am sure it would be a back order but if we can get them at good prices it would be worth it.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

NaamanF said:


> Poop, now I need to spend more money. Damm you. How about the D3004/6600? I am sure it would be a back order but if we can get them at good prices it would be worth it.



that tweeter is still not avaible until about januray typhmany(how ever you spell it) told me...  IF it is im down for that tweeter.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

so im interested.. how are the rev 7"'s compared to the lotus ?? ive only heard a few in comp cars and never had my hands on them... please elaborate i may def be up for a set of both mids and tweets... also what can you tell me about the small format versions?? lmk im def interested...


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

also i have had some tell me about how fragile the cones are on the rev's and suseptable to water damage?? thoughts?? thanks


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10

this shoudl help Z


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

zfactor said:


> also i have had some tell me about how fragile the cones are on the rev's and suseptable to water damage?? thoughts?? thanks


I've had two pairs of 18W Revs in my front doors for over two years with no problems whatsoever... they're only susceptible to water damage when not properly installed.


Btw, I've got a pair of the D3004/6600-00 tweeters and they're outstanding...


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

man i thought those tweeters were still no out how do i get my hands on those...


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

kevin k. said:


> Btw, I've got a pair of the D3004/6600-00 tweeters and they're outstanding...


Rub it in why don't you. I think I ordered mine a day late.


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

zfactor said:


> man i thought those tweeters were still no out how do i get my hands on those...


They were out for the first production run. Tymphany ran into some production troubles and they should be back out first quarter of next year.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

I wouldn't mind buying some woofers if those prices were for a pair 

Sorry, I'm cheap.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Cmon guys lets get those e-mails in so we can move this thing along quickly and get a head count of how many people are interested!


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

question, how long will this group buy go for?


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

NaamanF said:


> Rub it in why don't you. I think I ordered mine a day late.


Well, you return the favor any time I look at your install thread. Man! Talk about rubbing it in...


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

If only those 5.5" revelators would fit in my doors and the 3004/6600 tweet was being shipped. I would be all over this group buy right now.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

What kind of time frame are you working with? I would go for the D2904/6000-00 w/grill


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

There is plenty of time. Don't worry


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

I think i'll wait on some w15's, w18's, w22's........there more in my price range, even being that high.

My head would be on the chopping block if i paid $400/pr after the money i've dropped on my car, still damn good prices though.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm not worried about it, I just wondered when this was all going to happen. Or did I miss that somewhere?


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

kevin k. said:


> Well, you return the favor any time I look at your install thread. Man! Talk about rubbing it in...


Thanks yo. Well it looks like the D3004/6600-00 is back in production in small runs. Madisound just got a single pair in and they will be on their way to me today


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Well, seeing as how everyone suddenly lost interest in SS it may not happen at all now. Looks as though we may move on to Seas. I have gotten maby 2 e-mails with people interested in SS.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

D3004/6600 does this come small format?? or only that large frame one..


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

how many units do you need from scan to do this gb?? i may be in but looking for some more info on them now.


----------



## kickin_solo (Jun 28, 2005)

I should be in for the 7" Revs, and possibly the 2904/6000's.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

kickin_solo said:


> I should be in for the 7" Revs, and possibly the 2904/6000's.


same here. Can we get at least a rough estimate of when they would be available?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

yea thats why i asked how much time do we have to make a decision. it's only been like a day since you posted the information on the group buy. don't expect people to jump quick on spending 4-500. it'll take time.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

I know these things take time. I just figured with so many people who were like "yea scan!" that their would be more than 2 emails lol.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Will edit my first post to include a deadline.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

It may help to try your luck at other boards as well.


----------



## OGJordan (Sep 26, 2006)

> Well, seeing as how everyone suddenly lost interest in SS it may not happen at all now. Looks as though we may move on to Seas. I have gotten maby 2 e-mails with people interested in SS.


I think the only thing sudden is the group buy decision. I mean the first post about brands just popped up a few days ago, and all of a sudden you have X or XX you need to choice from and lord forbid someone doesn't check on this forum every day. People need probably still need time to decide which brand, and the models have already been thrown out and now dissregarded. Plus, I'd say it's alot of wishful thinking too. Like if you ask people would they rather have discounts on a Benz or a Chevy. Most would say Benz, but when it came time to "crap" or get off the pot, most of the people who say Benz suddenly dissappear or have "something come up"


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

npdang said:


> It may help to try your luck at other boards as well.


yea thats a good idea. but just make sure you ask the admin for permission. i bet eca would get some more buyers as well.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

id love some more scans...but I dont think many people will bite on them via the price besides a few sickos like myself lol.


I bet peerless exclusive line up will do far better....or even seas.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

bdubs767 said:


> id love some more scans...but I dont think many people will bite on them via the price besides a few sickos like myself lol.
> 
> 
> I bet peerless exclusive line up will do far better....or even seas.


If we don't have enough by November 6th we will move along to the next one.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

c0mpl3x said:


> If we don't have enough by November 6th we will move along to the next one.


hopefully we do...I want another pair of scan 12ms for my home tower .

How many will you need to get it going..


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

bdubs767 said:


> hopefully we do...I want another pair of scan 12ms for my home tower .
> 
> How many will you need to get it going..



All info is posted on my first post in this thread.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

c0mpl3x said:


> All info is posted on my first post in this thread.



I already sent you an e-mail  last night....about gettign 2 or 4 12ms...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

sent you an e-mail too. I just got the W18EX from you (by the way great guy to deal with) but for this price I'm willing to try the Scans. Obviously I won't be on the Seas GB if this doesn't go through.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah, Scan would be nice, but that's alot of money to spend for speakers I'll probably change in 3 months anyway 

Like I said about 3 times already, some 7" Peerless Exclusives would be much more attractive to me if the price is considerably less than Madisound.


----------



## OGJordan (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^Those would have been my choice as well.


----------



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

Exclusive 7s + HDS Tweeter ~$200 shipped for a pair would be a big forum hit

If we could figure out some xover parts too, could be a pretty nice package


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

i'm interested in 2 of the rev 4.5's. been eyeing them for a couple months. i'd like to stack them against the lotus rm110's i picked up a while back.

but i am not in a situation to just freely jump on them. if you get close to your minimum and need another person to meet the quota, pm me. i will cough it up, i just prefer not to tap into my savings for audio toys. but for a $100+ savings on the pair, it's hard to pass up.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

tard said:


> i'm interested in 2 of the rev 4.5's. been eyeing them for a couple months. i'd like to stack them against the lotus rm110's i picked up a while back.
> 
> but i am not in a situation to just freely jump on them. if you get close to your minimum and need another person to meet the quota, pm me. i will cough it up, i just prefer not to tap into my savings for audio toys. but for a $100+ savings on the pair, it's hard to pass up.


^^ i'm in the exact situation, lol. i wanna do an a/b comparison with my lotus 4's. and i've also been eyeing those scan revs 4.5 for a while. decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Rocky 59 (Feb 21, 2006)

im gonna pick up a pair. mark me down for 2 my good man


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Rocky 59 said:


> im gonna pick up a pair. mark me down for 2 my good man


Read the first post and don't forget to send me an email!


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

how about the 10" woofer, how much for that one?  
25W/8565-00 10" Paper cone woofer, High Qts
thanks


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

GS3 said:


> how about the 10" woofer, how much for that one?
> 25W/8565-00 10" Paper cone woofer, High Qts
> thanks



theres two for sale in the classfied about 50 dollars off of retail.


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

bdubs767 said:


> theres two for sale in the classfied about 50 dollars off of retail.


sorry bdubs767, i'm looking for the regular ones, not the high qts one, copied and paste the wrong model number.
thanks anyway, i did see the for sale forum for the two woofers.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Just an update to let you guys know how many we have so far.

Scan 6000 - 14 drivers

Scan 7" 4ohm - 10 drivers

Scan 4.5" - 10 drivers


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

it's improbable, but i figured it can't hurt to ask.....so now that madisound seems to have an eta on those 3004/6600 tweeters....any chance you'd be able to provide a group buy for them some time in the near future?


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

jay said:


> it's improbable, but i figured it can't hurt to ask.....so now that madisound seems to have an eta on those 3004/6600 tweeters....any chance you'd be able to provide a group buy for them some time in the near future?


Maby...


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

c0mpl3x said:


> Maby...


*&%#$ tease!


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

jay said:


> *&%#$ tease!


and maby...just maby....one of those nifty Aura NS subwoofers.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

c0mpl3x said:


> and maby...just maby....one of those nifty Aura NS subwoofers.



if you get the ns woofers and d3004 Ill love you forever


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Was I the only one down for a 7" rev 8 ohm? I don't have many chances do I?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

c0mpl3x said:


> and maby...just maby....one of those nifty Aura NS subwoofers.


This guy? http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=7526936.3385&pid=2096


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> This guy? http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=7526936.3385&pid=2096


http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=7526936.3385&pid=97

No, these ^^^


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

cvjoint said:


> Was I the only one down for a 7" rev 8 ohm? I don't have many chances do I?


I'm afraid so


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I promise not to be sad if you make the Aura sub GB happen  Any different coil configurations, like 2 ohm coil or 8 ohm coil?


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm down for an Aura NS 15" right now.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

ygm


----------



## Rocky 59 (Feb 21, 2006)

updates on quanities?


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Rocky 59 said:


> updates on quanities?


I will post all updates on the first post of this thread. I will update the number of drivers we have periodically. Next update will be up next week.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

how many do you need to get it going per driver?


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

bdubs767 said:


> how many do you need to get it going per driver?





c0mpl3x said:


> --->****We need at least 20 of the same drivers purchased before the discount can take affect.**** <--


first post


----------



## tf1216 (May 18, 2005)

I may be interested in the 7100s if anyone else is. 20 is a lot though, sugar!


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

tf1216 said:


> I may be interested in the 7100s if anyone else is. 20 is a lot though, sugar!


Indeed heh, but only one person so far has asked for them. The compact tweeter is definitely the most popular. Followed close by the 7" and 4.5"


----------



## schreibers (Oct 24, 2006)

Man the D2904/7100-01 are the tasties! That's a great savins in price (not as much as the 4.5" but still like $120 savings for the pair compared to madisound). The compact 6K is no slouch either that's for sure. Thanks for setting up the G/B hopefully we'll have enough participants!


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

anyone know the useable frequency range of the scan 6000 tweeter? it seems like 2K is safe looking at Tymphany's response chart, but I'm having trouble verifying that. Thanks anyone who's had experience.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

I believe dang has said you could cross it at 1.5k but I have never tried it so I don't know.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Check first post for new updates on how many drivers we have.


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

if you get to 20 would i have to wait for the next wave?


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

heh no. It can be over 20. It's just that 20 is the minimum


----------



## andycph (Dec 21, 2005)

YGM


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

andycph said:


> YGM


If you are referring to me, I never recieved your email.


----------



## Rocky 59 (Feb 21, 2006)

come on guys get 3 more pairs of the rev 4.5'' drivers. do it for me lol


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Back down to 16 6000s. We had one person back out.


----------



## kickin_solo (Jun 28, 2005)

Has this group-buy been mentioned over at elite?

Figure another SQ forum may have some interest...


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

kickin_solo said:


> Has this group-buy been mentioned over at elite?
> 
> Figure another SQ forum may have some interest...


I emailed one of the admins over there to see if would be ok to post a link to this thread but I never got a reply back.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

c0mpl3x said:


> I emailed one of the admins over there to see if would be ok to post a link to this thread but I never got a reply back.


make a thread about then...i'm sure you'll get his attention. just say like "i tried emailing you and i know some people would be interested in a group buy......." also mention its on diyma as well or something. 

i'm almost positive that the number of drivers will go up if people on eca know about it.


----------



## tf1216 (May 18, 2005)

Has anyone thought about posting this group buy on diyaudio.com? I think you might get some bites over there.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

id love to be in im just worried about the 7" in car use.. i keep reading everyone says not to use them since they can be damaged easy... hmmmm and somehting about the voice coil being able to get wet really easy... not sure


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

well the whole cone is glued together and I'm not sure many know what effect moisture would have on it over what amount of time. the voice coil isn't an issue, you could make a hood for the driver and maybe attatch a few packets of dessicant to it to control the moisture a bit.


----------



## schreibers (Oct 24, 2006)

I've heard mixed things about about putting SS drivers in doors being that they are not treated and are for home use unlike say the Genesis or Alpine variants, but you could certainly make a hood to go over them that or since sealed midbasses are key you could make an actual sealed enclosure and you wouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## andycph (Dec 21, 2005)

This Revelator midrange, are u referring to this 12M/4631G or the newer 12M/4831G???


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

12M/4631G


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

I've had two pairs of Scan 18W Revelators in my front doors... running IB... and have had zero problems in over 3 years. In my experience, proper attention to installation details was all that was required.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

i finally got to hear the scan/alpine tweets... im not sure i really like them as much as others.. they seemed to really roll off above 12-14k.. and just had no top end to them,, maybe the install cant say for sure i only had about an hour to listen.. am i correct saying the alpines are the same as the 6000's with the grill..?? i tend to like more alive tweets with more excitment to them.. more sparkle i guess.. dont get me wrong these sounded pretty damn good but they were just to down to earth i guess for me.. just not alive enough...or can they be made to sound more like what i want??


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

sent mail


----------



## andycph (Dec 21, 2005)

hey c0mpl3x, YGM.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

We now have 20 Scan 6000s! Last weekend to order, so if you want anything let me know!


----------



## Rocky 59 (Feb 21, 2006)

come on 4.5'' revs, i know some you guys want to run dual midrange


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

theres alot of interest in other drivers... why cant there be smaller number of orders on some of those, particularly the 7's? BTW... which model 7's are they exactly? (sry if i this was already mentioned, didnt read the whole thread). i'm convincing myself more and more everyday about these, specifically the 18W/4831G00


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

kappa546 said:


> theres alot of interest in other drivers... why cant there be smaller number of orders on some of those, particularly the 7's? BTW... which model 7's are they exactly? (sry if i this was already mentioned, didnt read the whole thread). i'm convincing myself more and more everyday about these, specifically the 18W/4831G00


Thats the point of a group buy....buy in bulk and get a discount.  

They are the 18W/4531Gs.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

what i meant is why cant there be different models included if we're already getting a minimum order from the SAME manufacturer... how would extra random drivers hurt. imo you should work on a minimum order of pairs, no matter what drivers... and you could raise that from 20 to 40 pairs. that would probably make a whole lot more people happy


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

kappa546 said:


> what i meant is why cant there be different models included if we're already getting a minimum order from the SAME manufacturer... how would extra random drivers hurt. imo you should work on a minimum order of pairs, no matter what drivers... and you could raise that from 20 to 40 pairs. that would probably make a whole lot more people happy


Thats just how it works. There is nothing I can do.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

crap


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

can anyone answer my question.. are the small framw 6000's the same as the alpine's??


----------



## andycph (Dec 21, 2005)

I'd like to know too, but I doubt there will be any press release soon on this topic...

C'mon 12Mers!!! Just 2 more pairs!!! Tell your pops and moms to buy too! Buy one for your dogs too...


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

is there anywhere i can find better pics of the scan 7" 's?? i want to see what people mean by the exposed vc... i figure its the venting holes or something similar.. i may be in..


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

kappa546 said:


> crap


I feel you. I wanted the 8 ohm 7 inch revs. It's not going to happen cuz everyone wants the 4 ohm, even though it's the same speaker.


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

That's business and the preference of your peers. It's not the same part number. See if you can muster enough attention for it yourself if it bugs you that much. Possibly home theater forums?

I know a guy who has upgraded 2500xxks if you are still interested.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

c0mpl3x served me with some W18ex's I'm very satisfied. I would have helped the GB and bought a pair just to compare to the Seas though. Oh well, if the Seas GB will happen I might get the NX's for a comparison.

I need the basic 2500xxk for a dual sub setup. It's hard enough to match gains as it is. Thanks anyways.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

well i'm in for a pair of 7's... now we need 3 more pairs.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

zfactor said:


> is there anywhere i can find better pics of the scan 7" 's?? i want to see what people mean by the exposed vc... i figure its the venting holes or something similar.. i may be in..




maybe something like the Seas CA18?? 

http://images14.fotki.com/v205/photos/4/481054/2388267/SeasCA18RNXs008-vi.jpg?1122946243


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

zfactor said:


> is there anywhere i can find better pics of the scan 7" 's?? i want to see what people mean by the exposed vc... i figure its the venting holes or something similar.. i may be in..


This is a 15W, but I'm sure the 18W is very similar. I don't think it would be an issue. The coil is coated in varnish, after all; it's not bare wire.

The paper cones, on the other hand, will show a noticable color change after a year or so. At least mine did, and I had them in sealed kicks. I doubt if it impacts performance, however; I can't hear any difference myself. (Then again, you're talking about small changes over the course of a year or two, and I don't have a brand new one to compare it to.)


----------



## andycph (Dec 21, 2005)

Wat's it gonna be now???


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

We are getting pretty close with the 4.5s. Is there one more person who would want a pair?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

contact this guy .



tard said:


> i'm interested in 2 of the rev 4.5's. been eyeing them for a couple months. i'd like to stack them against the lotus rm110's i picked up a while back.
> 
> but i am not in a situation to just freely jump on them. if you get close to your minimum and need another person to meet the quota, pm me. i will cough it up, i just prefer not to tap into my savings for audio toys. but for a $100+ savings on the pair, it's hard to pass up.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

we're close on the 7's! lets go two more people


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

kappa546 said:


> we're close on the 7's! lets go two more people


I'm going to give it untill the end of today and see where we are at.


----------



## Rocky 59 (Feb 21, 2006)

come on dont miss it by one pair. **** im thinking one for a center channel lol


----------



## andycph (Dec 21, 2005)

GO GO GO!


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Cmon! One more pair! Hurry before 12:00 A.M.!!!


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

just checked my pm's. i'm in! hope i responded in time. count me for 2 rev 4.5's.


----------



## Rocky 59 (Feb 21, 2006)

come on!!!!


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

DING DING! 20 4.5s!


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

I will start confirming if everyone is ready to pay tomorrow. So be checking those emails guys!


----------



## Rocky 59 (Feb 21, 2006)

WOOT WOOT!!!!!!


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

is ther going to be another gb for a different manufacturer? since we didnt reach the rev 7 cap, maybe we can make it happen with the exclusives


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

kappa546 said:


> is ther going to be another gb for a different manufacturer? since we didnt reach the rev 7 cap, maybe we can make it happen with the exclusives



x 2 Im gonign to be buying some peerless HDS tweeters and exclusive 4" for my tower soon any way so if a gb for peerless comes up o YES.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Gah, we had a few people drop out for the 4.5 mid.  Back down to 16. I apologize for this.


But anyway the tweeters are still going.

Please send paypal to [email protected] for $271.26 shipped. This is for the tweeters alone.


UPDATE!
OK, I'm waiting on an email from someone and if they still want the 4.5s we will be at 18 and I'll pick up the extra pair myself.


----------



## Rocky 59 (Feb 21, 2006)

i still want just cant get to my email. count me down


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

how many more rev 7's did you need...


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

zfactor said:


> how many more rev 7's did you need...


4


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

hmmmmmm i cant do 4 of them...


----------



## schreibers (Oct 24, 2006)

c0mpl3x said:


> OK, I'm waiting on an email from someone and if they still want the 4.5s we will be at 18 and I'll pick up the extra pair myself.


Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Cmon people. Lets get in on the 4.5s. I really want a set and don;t have the money to pay full price on them.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

we are back at 18, so I'll pick up the extra pair myself. Provided no one backs out again the 4.5 revs are back on. So, you can start sending the payment for the 4.5 revs now as well. I'm gonna update the first page all info with be there.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

First page of this thread updated to show payment info.


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

GB's are tough aren't they. out of 50 people who will say they want one, only half will say they commit when it comes time. then another 1/4 backs out when it's time to put up the $.

i hope it continues well. i pitched in my part.

you should post the names of those who don't kick down. so we can maybe give a little peer pressure to make them come through.

or at least, will you post a count of how many have paid so we know where we're at?


----------



## andycph (Dec 21, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

still collecting payments for the 4.5s and tweeters.


----------



## andycph (Dec 21, 2005)

I've sent mine. Please guys, let's get this thing moving.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah guys let's get it going. I sent my payment for the 4.5s


----------



## schreibers (Oct 24, 2006)

Payment sent!


----------



## andycph (Dec 21, 2005)

Updates???


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Patience is a virtue


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

my money's been in since this past morning. my grubby little hands await some scans...
(I'm actually really excited to own something from this company. really my first diy drivers)


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

I have received most of the payments for the 4.5. Now I'm waiting for people who bought tweeters to pay. I only received a few payments for the tweeters. This suprises me as the tweeters were the most popular. I guess we will see how it pans out on payday (Friday) heh.


----------



## andycph (Dec 21, 2005)

See? Didn't I tell you there's nothing to worry? It's in good hands!


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

did you get my payment dylan? thanks for setting this up. tweeter buyers: don't go deadbeat on me now.


----------



## mach_y (Sep 8, 2006)

I jumped in on the 4.5's late yesterday, and my money is in


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

which tweeters are you ordering? if it's the tweeter without the grills, im in.


----------



## andycph (Dec 21, 2005)

See page 1. Tweeters with the grill.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

cut them off!


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

the grills???


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

If I can't get the MO mailed today, I'll make arrangement to PP the $ for my set of tweets.


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

minitruck_freq said:


> the grills???


 Yes. Just busting your chops.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

dont tease me like that. im always looking for something to kill with the sawzall.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

OK, I received a few more payments for the tweeters...still waiting on the rest.


----------



## Rocky 59 (Feb 21, 2006)

here comes my paymnet for the 4.5''


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

LAST CALL FOR 4.5 midranges!! If you want them please send payment TODAY! I'm am going to go ahead and place the order for the mids and get those out. Tweeters still waiting...


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

BTW I have received payments for 14 tweeters just to let you guys know whats going on.


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

dylan, ygm


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

PLEASE for the love of all that is audio pay!


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

PP sent


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

The Blue Blur said:


> PLEASE for the love of all that is audio pay!



no doubt. i said i would be a back up only to make the minimum if it wasn't quite there. and i came through on my word when duty called. come on guys, you can do without the 40oz's this weekend. use the $ for your speakers.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

How is the count as of today? Yesterday was the (requested) deadline.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Still 14 as I already counted you Beau in the last tally.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

tard said:


> no doubt. i said i would be a back up only to make the minimum if it wasn't quite there. and i came through on my word when duty called. come on guys, you can do without the 40oz's this weekend. use the $ for your speakers.


The 4.5s are all paid for. I will go ahead and place that order Monday.


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

has anyone said they wouldn't pay or did they just vanish? I'd really like my pair. It's just 3 more people and 4 more wanted in.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

One backed out and the rest just "vanished"  I don't know whats going on.


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

damned disappointing.


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

I will buy a pair of the 7" Revelators and a pair of the 6000s with grills on friday! Would that be possible?


----------



## andycph (Dec 21, 2005)

Check page 1 of this thread. 7" is at 16, your order makes it 18, short of the minimum quantity of 20. The tweeters you may check with the organizer of the gb. I'm sure the others will be happy for you to chip in, provided you can pay of course.


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

andycph said:


> Check page 1 of this thread. 7" is at 16, your order makes it 18, short of the minimum quantity of 20. The tweeters you may check with the organizer of the gb. I'm sure the others will be happy for you to chip in, provided you can pay of course.


Cool deal, I can definitely pay, just not til this friday


----------



## mach_y (Sep 8, 2006)

Are grills available for the 4.5" revelators?


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

No, no grills are available. I'm not taking payments for the 7's as it's already been confirmed that they were not going to make the minimum and I don't want to wait another week or 2 to get payments on them, thats why there is a deadline. I'll give the people who wanted the tweeters untill Friday. After that and still not enough then I'll refund the people who did pay. 


BTW I got the ball rolling on the 4.5s. So I'll let you guys know when they arrive here and start shipping them out.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Is it unreasonable or innapropriate to list those who have placed orders but not paid?

That may be either a really good or really lousy idea. From the perspective of one who has paid, it seems fair, on the other hand .....


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

I know how you feel but I really don't want to call out any names.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

c0mpl3x said:


> I know how you feel but I really don't want to call out any names.


OK - and I agree. Chalk one up on the lousy idea side.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

IMO, i think a better idea would be to email them about it.  maybe something has come up and they cant pay for them, or maybe havent really decided what to do??


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

c0mpl3x said:


> I know how you feel but I really don't want to call out any names.


that's pretty professional. if it were me, i'd probably post up names and let them tell all who got their hopes crushed, why they didn't come through. some things uncontrollable come up. but then again, even ebay has a bad feedback policy for people who commit to a bid, and then back out when it's time for payment. it's not kosher to give your word if you're not sincere. that behavior needs punished!

email them like suggested and give them a chance to explain themselves. then post up those without a good valid reason!


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

All of us have been through the stages of sweeping ideas of new set ups and equipment. With every review or mention of a driver the desire for one could come and go...come and go . I even hesitated a little on paying because I saw something else that is coming out some time next year and cost quite a bit more, then I snapped to my senses and realized how good a deal this was and what I would be missing out on sonically I pulled the trigger anyways. If this happened to the remaining individuals and they decided they don't want the tweeters at all it's pretty dick to just keep us in limbo. It shouldn't be like answering a question on who wants to be a millionaire. If expenses don't allow then that sucks but I think we're reasonable enough to understand that. If you can pay eventually then say it if not for the other people participating in the group buy then at least for the seller who put his neck out to extend the offer and kept us all posted in a timely fashion. I'm done ranting I'm just waiting for the spotlights to fall on the 6000s.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

***UPDATE***

There were only 20 Scan-Speak 4.5s ready for ordering and shipping at the time of my order...so... man that really sucks  OK, It may take a few weeks to get 6 more 4.5s (26 were ordered) as they were not expecting to sell all of them at the time. So I'm going to ship them on a first come first serve basis. So who ever paid first will get their 4.5s first and so on down the list. I will notify those at the back of the list via email and see if they want to wait or if they want a refund. I apologize prefusely for this but some things just can't be accounted for in advance.


Tweeters: still nothing and with the Holidays fast approaching in which I will be out of town, I will start refunding those of you who ordered tweeters. I apologize for this as well. 

*IF* we do another group buy I'm definantly going to do things differently as to prevent those who are still unsure yet say they want them anyway from backing out.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Tweeter payments have all been refunded.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

This group buy (tweeter portion of it) actually wound up costing me money.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

On a lighter note...Hey look my 200th post up above ^^^^ yay!


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

c0mpl3x said:


> This group buy (tweeter portion of it) actually wound up costing me money.


Well that isn't exactly what I hoped to hear .........


To those who both committed and followed through with $, thank you for trying.


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

crap. how much money?


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

The Blue Blur said:


> crap. how much money?


i'm guessing whatever paypal fees were...so $5x.xx?

dylan, ygm


----------



## mach_y (Sep 8, 2006)

c0mpl3x said:


> This group buy (tweeter portion of it) actually wound up costing me money.


Man sorry to hear that... if it was via paypal, if you just do refund money (not a new transfer) you don't lose any money...


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Although Paypal is way cheaper than having a merchant account, at least for small companies, the fees start to add up. If I'm not mistaken the fees came out if my account for the refund.


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

an unfortunate loss. but that does show what kind of man you are and how you run business. you stand behind honesty and integrity, even having to take a loss.

those that are responsible for that loss, should feel guilty and at least all pitch in to cover that damage.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

no if you do a direct refund there are no fees to you or the buyer they also get refunded what happens is the amount minus the paypal fees gets refunded by you and the paypal fees get refunded to the buyer by paypal...at least every time ive ever done a refund its worked this way and my account is a business account..you just have to make sure to do a refund and not just send the buyer back their money.. there is a specific page for a refund in paypal..


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Well perhaps I miscalculated my balance then. I may have transferd more out than I had originally thought.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. At the prices you had listed, I'm honestly surprised anyone would not follow through.

Group buys, pre-orders, ugh... never again for me!


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

npdang said:


> Sorry to hear that. At the prices you had listed, I'm honestly surprised anyone would not follow through.
> 
> Group buys, pre-orders, ugh... never again for me!


ugh lol X2. I'm definantly taking a break after this one before I even think of organizing another one.


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

Dylan, for what it's worth if I'm ever in the market for anything you sell, you've got dibbs. I may even get the 6000s full price if I can find room for the expense. I was really excited about them


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

The Blue Blur said:


> Dylan, for what it's worth if I'm ever in the market for anything you sell, you've got dibbs. I may even get the 6000s full price if I can find room for the expense. I was really excited about them


Sorry, I really wish I could have got them out to you guys. I know how hard it is drooling all over that nice expensive gear dreaming of one day having it lol. I have been there.  

Maby I will still give some kind of discount to those who wanted the tweeters, if any of you would be interested. It won't be huge but it's still better than retail.


----------



## andycph (Dec 21, 2005)

Dylan, I just want say thanks for your time and efforts in conducting the group buy.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Agreed. Thanks!!!


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

dang, I entered late ... but paid the same day. What a deal, even if you don't like them (hard to believe) you could still sell them used for nearly what you are paying for them.


----------



## Rocky 59 (Feb 21, 2006)

updates?


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Drivers will arrive here Monday. Then I will start shipping them out Tuesday.


----------



## Rocky 59 (Feb 21, 2006)

you da man


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Yay. I will be getting my new head unit and these speakers around the same time. Now all I need is a set of tweets, a pair of amps and a H701 and I will be in good shape with my system


----------



## schreibers (Oct 24, 2006)

Sweet can't wait!


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

dylan, ygm


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Everything has arrived here. Nothing is broke or missing so I'll be shipping them out tomorrow!


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

c0mpl3x said:


> Everything has arrived here. Nothing is broke or missing so I'll be shipping them out tomorrow!


Not *everything*, at least for those of us mourning the loss of our much-anticipated tweeters.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Beau said:


> Not *everything*, at least for those of us mourning the loss of our much-anticipated tweeters.


Indeed


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Cool, I just got the tracking number so good sign.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Nov 21, 2006)

03blueSI said:


> Cool, I just got the tracking number so good sign.


same here


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

Beau said:


> Not *everything*, at least for those of us mourning the loss of our much-anticipated tweeters.


beau, if you want, shoot me an offer through pm. i've got a used pair of the 2904/6000's i might be willing to let go


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

jay said:


> beau, if you want, shoot me an offer through pm. i've got a used pair of the 2904/6000's i might be willing to let go


hmm looks like someone may get lucky after all.


----------



## mach_y (Sep 8, 2006)

Anyone have any advice for installing these in kickpanels? I'm a bit worried about moisture...


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

there's plenty of information on the net regarding kick installs. obviously you're gonna need to do some fiberglassing .


----------



## mach_y (Sep 8, 2006)

alphakenny1 said:


> there's plenty of information on the net regarding kick installs. obviously you're gonna need to do some fiberglassing .


Maybe I should have been clearer... I have glass kicks now (and wrote up a tutorial on sounddomain on how to make them . I am not concerned on how to mount them, I am concerned on how to protect them from moisture. Specifically, what can be done to prevent the papercone from getting wet / absorbing moisture?


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't think you should have to worry about it to much as they are inside the cabin.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

yea since its inside the cabin, i wouldn't worry about the speakers getting wet.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I've had my Scans in some pretty leaky doors through some heavy wet seasons in NorCal without any problems. I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

kinda wish i didnt miss out on the 7" ones now... damn


----------



## mach_y (Sep 8, 2006)

sounds good then  Thanks all!


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

any poss of maybe a gb on the 7" only ... ?? being curious thanks


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Eh... I dunno. I had so many problems with this group buy it may be a while before I think of doing another one.


----------



## schreibers (Oct 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear that man I can't commend you enough on how things are going so far on the 4.5"s. I've got a pair of Sinfoni 60.1's just waiting for 'em.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

please let me know since i knew there were near 20 already on the 7's ...


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't blame Dylan. That was a lot of work to put in that could potentially be thrown off by just a few people. Now if you could get people to put their money in first and commit to the group buy until the quota was filled that might be different. I think it's more than safe to say that Dylan is an upstanding and trustworthy seller, but some may still not be willing to do that.


----------



## schreibers (Oct 24, 2006)

4.5"s just arrived won't get to play with 'em until the weekend but thanks again Dylan!


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

c0mpl3x said:


> Eh... I dunno. I had so many problems with this group buy it may be a while before I think of doing another one.


If you do, and I hope so, you might want to have people submit a deposit when they commit; then pay off the balance prior to shipment.

That way, they would have some skin in the game.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

awesome, I got my mids today


----------



## andycph (Dec 21, 2005)

QUOTE=Beau]If you do, and I hope so, you might want to have people submit a deposit when they commit; then pay off the balance prior to shipment.

That way, they would have some skin in the game.[/QUOTE]

X2.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Just got back in town from the holidays and I will get to all PMs and emails shortly!

Hope you guys had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Nov 21, 2006)

My mids came in yesterday

they're so cute!


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

if anyone purchased an extra pair that they don't need, i'll take them off your hands


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

just got mine in. only been able to a little messing with it, not off the greatest amp. this is on the test bench, not in a vehicle, mounted in a generic prefab coaxle box.

i like it better than the lotus 4.5 so far. more revealing, more warm, more alive sounding imo. blends better with the tweet also. dyn md 100 xover 6db @ 4.5k. didn't like the sound running tweet @ 3k.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I got mine yesterday as well. All I have done so far was hook them up at low volume off of my H/K AVR7300 home receiver. I had them high passed at 80Hz with and no low pass. Even with no baffle or enclosure these sound amazing. They appear to play at least to the 1st vocal harmonic clearly. These should sound awesome once broken in and integrated into a full system in the car. I am real impressed with just a few minutes of listening.


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

You guys are going to love 'em.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

NaamanF said:


> You guys are going to love 'em.



Ill second that...


----------



## sqgator (Sep 28, 2006)

I heard a system recently with 18W4531 Revelator midbass + 2904/7100 tweeter + 23W4557 Revelator sub. The system absolutely kickass, easily one of the best 2-way system I have heard so far. You lucky bastxxds to have these components. I am waiting for 3004/6600 to arrive in 2007 to have a set-up of 18W4531+12M4631+3004/6600+JLW6.


----------



## andycph (Dec 21, 2005)

So what are you guys planning to do with the grille?


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

What I was planning on doing is trying to find a 4-4.5" grill with the right size openings or I may have a custom baffle made to size and then bend my own grill material to fit into the baffle. I haven't decided yet, but I will figure something out.


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

no grill for me. i plan on a dash install. IF i put them somewhere needing a grill, i will be fabbing my own up. 

maybe a couple "jail bars".


----------



## mach_y (Sep 8, 2006)

Since mine are going in the kicks, and my wife likes to use my kicks as a footrest  , I will have bars about an inch in front of them, but still want grills too. I ordered grills from a few different places online, and am waiting for them to arrive to see which ones fit best for me.


----------



## Golden Ears (Jul 18, 2010)

So many years later...who has a pair of 4.5's sitting in their garage that they would like to go to a nice clean car in need of mids. I found one pair but would like another set.


----------

